# Trophy Technology at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

​
Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
August 23, 2018

*TROPHY TECHNOLOGY AT BAY FLATS LODGE​*





​
Aside from being two terrific men, Jay Madden and Scott Head are the owners and operators of Trophy Technologies, Inc. Trophy Technology has been with us here at Bay Flats Lodge the past few days filming two future shows. Capt. Harold Dworaczyk and Capt. Cody Spencer of Bay Flats Lodge acted as hosts and fishing guides, as well as general lodge experts. You can look for the Bay Flats Lodge episode of Trophy Fish Hunter on CBS Sports Network in the first quarter of 2019.

Founded by avid anglers, Trophy Technology seeks to produce brands that cater to professional anglers, while at the same time provide superior products at a price within reach of the average angler. Headquartered in Trenton, Texas, Trophy Technology is home to these great brands: Castaic, Reaction Strike, the BD Series, Musky Armor, Kitana Hooks, MonsterBass, Throwback, Backstabber, and Bulldawg Rods.






​
Trophy Technology, Inc., also produces two TV shows, The Bass Dr. and Trophy Fish Hunter. Hosted by FLWâ€™s 2104 Rookie of the Year and fishing professional, Jason Lambert, The Bass Dr. takes viewers on a first-hand look as he chases largemouth, smallmouth, and striped bass across North America. A second new show, Trophy Fish Hunter, airs on Fox Sports North, and travels North America catching the biggest, most aggressive fish in lakes, rivers, and oceans.

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**SUNDAY - Aug 19th*
*Capt. Garrett Wygrys* - Capt. Garrett Wygrys offers Snook fishing at Bay Flats Lodge with guests. Capt. Garrett has found a way to locate these amazing fish. According to his reports these fish continue to grow as he practices catch, photo and release (CPR).






​
*TUESDAY - Aug 21st*
*Capt. Cody Spencer* - I got to shoot some footage for a future outdoor show with â€œTrophy Technologyâ€ today. I had a chance to sample their products and the Mullet Jr. is an awesome lure that produced a bunch of slot-reds today drifting out of the boat. Check them out at http://trophytechnology.com






​
*Capt. Perry Rankin* - Had fun with Guy, Stuart, Rob, and Scott fishing the second day of a tournament. I was unable to fish with them the 1st day, but I enjoyed a wade fishing trip with them today. These guys won their tournament, and I hope I get to do a repeat with them again. Thanks guys!






​
*WEDNESDAY - Aug 22nd*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - Slow day at the office, but my guys enjoyed the day and caught a few fish for the grill and the fryer. While still yet unconfirmed, todayâ€™s crew were the winners for the largest trout and the largest redfish in their company tournament that they were participating in. I hope they won one of those categories and are using their new Yeti coolers!






​
*NOW BOOKING 2018-19 DUCK HUNTS​*



For those passionate about the outdoors, summertime along the Texas Gulf coast typically means school is out, vacation time is near, and some of the yearâ€™s best fishing has yet to come. And regardless of how true that statement is, for us here at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina the beginning of summer also means itâ€™s time to begin our preparations for the upcoming duck season. Thatâ€™s right, even with the hottest part of summer still months away, weâ€™re already strategizing and planning for all that will be required of us in order to provide our guests with yet another satisfying and successful season next winter.

Along with the anticipation of this yearâ€™s daily limit for Pintail increasing to two per day, per hunter, there will be much more wing action available in the back lakes and along the bay front up and down Matagorda Island along the southern portions of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. There will be redheads (and lots of â€˜em!), widgeon, blue and green-wing teal, canvasback, bluebill, gadwall, and even the occasional cinnamon teal and mottled duck.

If thatâ€™s not enough to satisfy your waterfowl thirst, perhaps our latest addition to this yearâ€™s lineup of duck season tactics will entice you. Earlier this year we were fortunate enough to secure duck hunting privileges on a new piece of inland property, which is located just moments from the lodge and currently holds three freshwater ponds. Weâ€™re diligently working to complete seven more freshwater ponds prior to opening-day, and we look for this property to hold great potential for this yearâ€™s hunting guests.

The dates for our Texas south zone of the 2018-19 Duck Season are November 3-25, 2018, and then December 8, 2018 - January 27, 2019. For a first-class duck hunting experience along the mid-portion of the Texas Gulf Coast, look no further than Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.

*BFL's GRASS ROOTS WADE FISHING w/LURES SPECIAL​*We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018






​
*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS SAIDâ€¦​*_Capt. Steve Boldt was incredibly knowledgeable and enjoyable to spend the day with. He made the experience incredible! All the food was delicious and prepared on time, and everything else was flawless as far as I could see! - *James K. 8/22/18*

Capt. Nick Dahlman was great - excellent boat driver! It was our first trip wade fishing, and Capt. Nick gave us lots of tips and pointers. He fished with us and couldnâ€™t have been more helpful - highly recommend! I want to bring my 3 year-old son soon and will request Capt. Nick! It was excellent food, and y'all have a wonderful staff! - *Geoff H. 8/22/18*

The lodge staff couldn't be better! As difficult as it is coordinating that facility, it is top-notch! - *Guy O. 8/22/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​*Thursday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in
Partly cloudy. High near 95F. Winds SSW at 10 to 15 mph.
Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in
Partly cloudy. High 93F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
Saturday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in
Partly cloudy skies. High 92F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
Sunday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in 
Partly cloudy. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 91F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph.
Monday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in
Mostly sunny skies. High 91F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph.
Synopsis: 
A weak to moderate onshore flow is expected Thursday night through Monday, with isolated showers and thunderstorms possible over the coastal waters Sunday and Monday. 
Coastal Water Temperature: 
Port Aransas 86.0 degrees
Seadrift 91.9 degrees
Matagorda Bay 90.0 degrees

Watch our story





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank you!*

Aug 23, 2018 by Dave B. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The hospitality here is amazing! I encourage anyone thinking about going to do whatever it takes in order to make it happen - you won't regret it! We fished two days and each experience was a new one. We got to go with Capt. Harold Dworaczyk for a day, and what a knowledgeable guy. On the second day we got to go with Capt. Cody Spencer, and we had a great time fishing and listening to his story - what a great time! Thanks to both of you guys! I won't forget it! - Dave B. 8/23/18

Aug 23, 2018 by Brad C. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Everything I experienced was top-notch! - Brad C. 8/23/18

Aug 22, 2018 by James K. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Steve Boldt was incredibly knowledgeable and enjoyable to spend the day with. He made the experience incredible! All the food was delicious and prepared on time, and everything else was flawless as far as I could see! - James K. 8/22/18

Aug 22, 2018 by Joe S. on BAY FLATS LODGE
It was very nice and understanding of your team to allow us to shower before we left the lodge on our trip home, even after you had already cleaned the rooms! - Joe S. 8/22/18

Aug 22, 2018 by Geoff H. 8/22/18 on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Nick Dahlman was great - excellent boat driver! It was our first trip wade fishing, and Capt. Nick gave us lots of tips and pointers. He fished with us and couldnâ€™t have been more helpful - highly recommend! I want to bring my 3 year old son soon and will request Capt. Nick! It was excellent food, and y'all have a wonderful staff! - Geoff H. 8/22/18

Aug 22, 2018 by Guy O. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The lodge staff couldn't be better! As difficult as it is coordinating that facility, it is top-notch! Guy O. 8/22/18


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Hurricane Harvey*

Today is one year since Hurricane Harvey hit the middle-coast of Texas. Hurricane Harvey was a teacher for us here at Bay Flats Lodge. He taught us no one is exempt when disasters strike. He taught us suffering is indiscriminant and doesnâ€™t see a personâ€™s skin color, age or income. He taught us we need to care for each other. He also taught us we need to be prepared to care for each other.


----------

